# Messages for the new ads on Marketplace



## nazclk (Jun 24, 2008)

I got an email saying that I had a message on  a listing that I have there and 
I came to this site and there were no messages, are the located somewhere else??


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 24, 2008)

yes...they are located at the link that came in the email you were sent telling you about the message itself.

http://tug2.com/tugmembers

you must log in to view your message...you will see a note in the "timeshare marketplace" row where you placed your ad originally that notifies you that you have X number of new messages.

you can either click on that link...or barring that you can click on the "ads youve placed" link to view your ads and messages for each ad.

or you can go to this link directly

http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplace/ClassifiedMemberHome.aspx


----------

